# Deformed ring necked parakeet help



## hayleylilman (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,
I rescued from a friend a baby ring necked parakeet that was born into her aviary. It was hand reared and now lives with us at home indoors. The bird is now 2 years old and very healthy. He has learned to adapt to his deformed feet and can climb really well on the bars of his cage, hang upside down by holding on with his feet and he can now fly and is learning to land. 
The problem I have is he squawks a lot for his cage to be put outside in the garden and he seems happier outside. He will 'protest' when his cage is bought back inside. I often catch him 'talking' to the wild parakeets that live in the trees around us. 
I would like to purchase him an outdoor aviary for him to live in during the summer and maybe bring him inside during the winter or could he live outdoors all year long even though he's been inside for 2 years. 
Also what birds could go in the aviary with him? Could I put canaries in? Maybe other parakeets? Or any others? 
We originally removed him from the aviary as a baby when we realised he was deformed because my friend was concerned the other birds would pick on him as at the time he was very immobile but now he is so able I feel he would be happier outside. Any help would be hugely appreciated as this is the first bird I have owned.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just wondering, was the baby deformed at birth and was that why it was hand reared? Or is it deformed as a result of metabolic bone disease, caused by incorrect nutritional balance (in particular calcium-phosphorus balance) which often occurs with hand-reared birds?

I don't see why he couldn't live outside all year - the 'wild' ones manage just fine so long as they have enough food. As for what to house him with - something non-aggressive that can also be left outside all year, unless you intend to bring those in as well. Someone else would be better placed to advise you on what birds those might be. 

I would advise you ensure he has a good source of calcium supplement, zolcal is the recommended one you can buy it online. I doubt it would reverse the damage a nutritional deficiency would have caused (assuming this is the case) but it will help prevent further problems. Parrots do need a lot of things in their diet aside from just seed, so a routine supplement at minimum is a good idea anyway.


----------



## hayleylilman (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi.
Thank you so much for your help. Yes he was born with deformed feet that's why he was hand reared. I was thinking of housing him with other ring necked parakeets and ensuring he has platforms as well as perches as although he can use his feet really well he still finds it easier to perch on platforms rather than perches. 
Any more advice would gravelly be received!! 
Xx


----------



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you could house him with other suitable birds. I'm a soft touch for disabled birds - I'm the one who sees the pet with the broken wing or malformed feet in the pet shop and buys them as I know no one else will. 

I've had budgies and finches with disabilities, and they've always been fine when housed with others. I think your little guy would be fine outdoors as long as you provide him a sheltered roosting box out of the wind and rain. Could you get another parakeet? I'd be wary of keeping canaries, finches etc because ring-necks would be very capable of fatally wounding them.


----------



## hayleylilman (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you! I am the same I'm the person that buys animals who have problems too for the same reason I worry no one else will.  
I would happily purchase a couple more ring necks to keep him company. Does it matter what sex I buy? I've never had an outdoor aviary can you recommend any places to buy one or to get ideas? Would he need some kind of heater for the colder months??
Thank you this is really helpful


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

In your particular case for two or three parakeets I would recommend something on these lines.The only alterations I would make is a small window in the shelter to encourage the birds to use it.And a smaller door to access food and water.(Best indoors to keep dry and not encourage vermin.)

Better for the birds to feed indoors when It's blowing a gale or lashing with rain.A small heat lamp in there in the winter would keep it quite cosy if the entrance is kept small.A sliding door operated from outside is the ideal entrance then the birds can be isolated from the shelter when it needs to be cleaned out

Note the safety door on the flight...takes up space but essential to stop your birds flying past your head into the great blue yonder.Part roofing of the flight would be better so the birds can come outdoors in bad weather without getting soaked.
A tip to encourage birds into the shelter is to keep perches outside lower than those inside.Birds will always roost on the highest perches.



Or you could go nuts like me and build 'em a hotel...


----------



## hayleylilman (Aug 16, 2013)

Poohdog I must say that 'aviary hotel' is pretty impressive! 
Does it matter what sex ring necks I keep together? And are there any birds that would be suitable on the ground to 'Hoover' up the dropped food? 
I would need to put some perches for the able birds and some platforms into the aviary as Boo the deformed parakeet finds platforms slightly easier to use than perches. 
I assume you mean a heat lamp in the sheltered area? Do you out aviary's onto concrete or dig them into the ground? 
Sorry for all the questions I really am a novice on birds 

I cannot tell you how much I appreciate all your help :smile5:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Keeping parakeets together can depend on the birds I'm afraid,although I feel you stand more chance of harmony with the same sex.Introducing birds together should always be done at the same time in a new flight...don't put strange birds into a space already occupied.Existing birds will have established territory and not welcome newcomers.Unless it's a large aviary.

A pair of chinese painted quail could be kept with them, but of course that design I showed wouldn't give them any winter cover,unless the shelter reached the ground with it's own low pop hole for the quail.

I don't know where you're from but it's getting a bit late to put birds outside that aren't used to low temperatures.It's better done in Spring to let them acclimatise.A small electric tubular heater would in fact be better than a heat lamp...safe and not expensive to run.

Personally if starting off I would buy a 6x4 shed and add a flight onto it.In which case the safety porch would need to be on the shed.You can always shoo the birds indoors and shut the hatch to be able to service the flight safely.
Aviaries are always better on concrete or slabs...easier to clean and keeps vermin out.Any windows should be meshed for safety and stop birds flying into the glass.

You will note on my birdroom there are no safety doors...because I designed it with all access doors on the inside...any bird getting past me is still safely inside the building.

My birdroom is clad with panels in the winter months and open for the summer.


----------

